# ASF Running Slow



## Joe Blow (26 July 2006)

I apologise to anyone who is currently experiencing some slowness with ASF. Unfortunately I have been trying to upgrade the hosting for a few months now but I have been held up by my host who has just moved to a new datacentre. As soon as I can possibly upgrade I will. Hopefully this will happen early next month.

In the meantime I apologise for any slowness you may be experiencing. Rest assured it will be rectified as soon as possible.


----------



## Happy (26 July 2006)

Members can use extra time to grab a snack, to have short exercise, or quick leak


----------



## x2rider (26 July 2006)

whew . !!! 

I thought it was my computer or connection . 

Damn it, no excuse to upgrade now.


----------



## kgee (26 July 2006)

Yeah I though it was my computer as well...hey Joe is there going to be a stock tipping competion for august?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 July 2006)

kgee said:
			
		

> Yeah I though it was my computer as well...hey Joe is there going to be a stock tipping competion for august?




Yes, I will be starting the August entry thread tonight, so get your thinking cap on!


----------



## twojacks28 (26 July 2006)

its ok joe we all know that you do your best to have the site working all the time! we all understand  you do a great job!


----------



## Julia (26 July 2006)

Thanks, Joe.  Your efforts are much appreciated.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## the_godfather4 (26 July 2006)

Your site is just too popular mate......keep up the solid work.....


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2021)

Is it just me, or did ASF suddenly start loading a little slower about an hour or so ago? It could just be my ISP, or it could be more widespread. I'm not sure.

Anyone else experiencing slow page loading times at ASF at the moment?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2021)

it is really slow on mobile phone (the App) - some things don't open - but good on laptop


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> it is really slow on mobile phone (the App) - some things don't open - but good on laptop




Running better for me now on a Desktop PC. Must have been an ISP related issue.


----------

